# where have the walleyes gone



## pig (Mar 8, 2008)

what walleye they must be done come on white bass i hope im wrong fished 3 days now and only snaged some the only people i seen keeping walleyes are the one who like to stick there arms under water its amazing they allways have so much luck they never snag them they are the best fishermen i have ever seen i most be doing something wrong


----------



## luv fishing (Mar 5, 2009)

You really think there done it was only good for about 2 to 3 weeks


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Need rain!!!!


----------



## Joshb (Feb 1, 2011)

we need this rain next week and another school of walleye should come into the river.


----------



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

need the river to rise and it will be full of walleye


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

dont panic boys.Just plan on fishing later than you usually do.


----------



## BornWithGills (Feb 26, 2006)

Got 5 today but they aren't sitting in the same areas that they were.:B


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

They're still in the river,just holding in different spots,that was noted before.Either jump in line with the guys fishing the fast water or try to find some deeper water below it.I've been doing alright fishing some deeper holes but with the low water snags are a big issue.I've switched to a much longer rod and leader,along with 3 clam shot on a shot line,only lost 2 lures yesterday.


----------



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

Still many fish staging up river. Just need some rain to get the moving.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Gone? Hell, they haven't really been here! LOL


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

You have to remember that we have a cold front front for about 2 weeks now! They're down there, I snag them all the time. I can feel the jig going over fish! The temps need to warm. It's gonna be late. We don't need rain!


----------



## 21579 (Jan 15, 2010)

This cold sap has really hurt the bite. Hopefully we get some warm rain soon. Get that river up a couple feet. 582-583. Then after it crests and starts to receed you will see the main run of fish move in. Then it'll be full throttle for about two weeks. C'mon rain!


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

yrick82 said:


> This cold sap has really hurt the bite. Hopefully we get some warm rain soon. Get that river up a couple feet. 582-583. Then after it crests and starts to receed you will see the main run of fish move in. Then it'll be full throttle for about two weeks. C'mon rain!


Looks like you're getting your wish. Lord knows why you have this philosophy.


----------



## Tailchaser (Feb 5, 2009)

The hot fishing isn't even near starting. With the new rain & warmer temps, that will bring them on. This could be a great April. 1/2 to 1 inch of rain & mild temp. A good push of fish & then leave the river decline. A little more rain , etc. This is good for the fishermen & the spawn. We don't need any heavy blow-outs so the eggs can get fertile. I would bet to say with the cold spring we have had , a solid 2 to 3 weeks of hot fishing.


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

If the water goes up it should bring another push of fish,although 60 degree river temps are certainly less than ideal.If there were a lot of fish in the river you would see them rolling all over the place with the water temps being what they have been the last couple of days.The last time I was down there,Friday,it sure seemed awful dead I.M.H.O.You can't catch them if they ain't there.They're prolly stacked up on the rockpiles in the bay.


----------



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

rain = high water = lots of walleye , Just the facts. There are not many fish left from the first run of walleye that came up the river. If the river goes up they will be back in there thick.


----------



## CarpCommander (Jun 20, 2007)

I dunno, I've done pretty good nite fishing with trebles?? Ya'll are just goin about it all wrong...lol.

Warm rain, rising temps this week...it should be game ON by this weekend.


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

ohiobuck said:


> rain = high water = lots of walleye , Just the facts. There are not many fish left from the first run of walleye that came up the river. If the river goes up they will be back in there thick.


Rain = pure chocolate milk and high current = poor fishing; just the facts.


----------



## anglermama (Mar 12, 2010)

Low river level= not too many fish heading up river! Period. That river can be clear as a glass of water and it wont do one bit of good unless the river comes up and another push of fish come in. For that we need rain!


----------



## CarpCommander (Jun 20, 2007)

Lundfish said:


> Rain = pure chocolate milk and high current = poor fishing; just the facts.


LOL!

You'd beter stick to the lake son-you are 100% wrong on this one.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Lundfish said:


> Rain = pure chocolate milk and high current = poor fishing; just the facts.


Are you talking about steelhead in the Rocky, Grand, or Chagrin. Your math is correct there but not if your talking about walleye in the Maumee River.


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

Just let me know how many walleyes that you catch today 'son'! LOL

To say that the walleye are not spawning in the river when it's calm??? Where on this green earth do you guys get your information??? There's plenty of holes that they're in that just aren't legal to fish at this point. For us to catch fish in these conditions is like going on the lake with a Northeast wind that's been blowing for about a week!


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

Lundfish you are wrong lol If the water goes up then we will have way more fish in the river. We know the fish are spawning either way, but if we want to catch them we need more numbers in the river. The rain we got yesterday did not really affect the water clarity in the maumee river nor the water level.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Lundfish said:


> Just let me know how many walleyes that you catch today 'son'! LOL
> 
> To say that the walleye are not spawning in the river when it's calm??? Where on this green earth do you guys get your information??? There's plenty of holes that they're in that just aren't legal to fish at this point. For us to catch fish in these conditions is like going on the lake with a Northeast wind that's been blowing for about a week!


Caught three fish today in two hours of fishing.


----------



## CarpCommander (Jun 20, 2007)

Lundfish said:


> Just let me know how many walleyes that you catch today 'son'! LOL
> 
> To say that the walleye are not spawning in the river when it's calm??? Where on this green earth do you guys get your information??? There's plenty of holes that they're in that just aren't legal to fish at this point. For us to catch fish in these conditions is like going on the lake with a Northeast wind that's been blowing for about a week!


I didn't fish today, but going on what I KNOW to be FACT, I know I would not have done as well as I would have if the water was high and muddy.

If there's one thing I do know, it's river fishing, and this is fact-when the water is high and muddy, we do better than when it's low and clear.

Take that to the bank.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

pig said:


> what walleye they must be done come on white bass i hope im wrong fished 3 days now and only snaged some the only people i seen keeping walleyes are the one who like to stick there arms under water its amazing they allways have so much luck they never snag them they are the best fishermen i have ever seen i most be doing something wrong


Man it's still early. We've still got over a month to go. Everyone seems to keep wanting to push this thing up into February. You can't rush mother nature. They'll be there big time by the end of this week. Cold snaps just push them back down river to deeper water. They have no choice but to still spawn.THats thier nature.


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

We've been in this same situation in years past,although it's been a while.The bottom line is,the current brings them in and the water temps trigger the spawn.And yes,they do have to spawn,just not in the traditional spots in the river.During optimal conditions,we should be in the peak of the run by now,I wouldn't say it's still early.

Once the water temps in the bay reach mid 40's they'll be doing their thing on the rockpiles in the bay.The water from Little Cedar Point-Turtle Island should be loaded with fish and I'm sure the guys fishing the rocks are seeing them rolling.

I.M.H.O. a heavy rain is needed to salvage this years run.My favorite conditions to fish is a falling river between 583.5-582 and water temps between 45-50 degrees.And yes they bite in muddy water.I specificly asked a fisheries biologist how they could bite a lure in 1" or less of visibility and she told me that walleyes are low light feeders and rely on their latteral lines to feed/bite in such conditions.

This is just my opinion,based on what I've seen in the past.I love fishing the river but I'm sure the place to be today would be out in the bay.


----------



## 21579 (Jan 15, 2010)

"I.M.H.O. a heavy rain is needed to salvage this years run.My favorite conditions to fish is a falling river between 583.5-582 and water temps between 45-50 degrees.And yes they bite in muddy water.I specificly asked a fisheries biologist how they could bite a lure in 1" or less of visibility and she told me that walleyes are low light feeders and rely on their latteral lines to feed/bite in such conditions."

I agree with Rutnut, I catch MORE fish during those conditions then any other. I limited out 3 times earlier this year when the river was like that.


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

Lundfish said:


> There's plenty of holes that they're in that just aren't legal to fish at this point.
> 
> Where would they be that's illegal to fish?You can fish in Downtown Toledo all night long if you want.From the turnpike all the way to and including the lake.


----------



## CarpCommander (Jun 20, 2007)

I was wondering the same-illegal holes? 

Son!


----------



## Tailchaser (Feb 5, 2009)

I still think a good run of fish will move in the river. Sorry, I cannot believe the run is over. Not the first part of April. I have seen springs were they spawned early in high & warmer weather, I don't think this is one of them. It's been to cold. I agree we need some more WARM RAIN & the water to hit around 50. I think everybody is rushing this run because of the cold feb. & March we had. We had some 80 degree days last April & the fish went nuts, in the bay & in the river. I don't think we need a blow out either. We need some warm weather & warm Rain. That's my story & I'm stickin' to it. Please don't slash my tires if I'm wrong.


----------



## 21579 (Jan 15, 2010)

Tailchaser, you are right. According to usgs the river has already gone up a foot today. As soon as the river crests and and recedes the main run will move in. Then it'll be game on for sure!!


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

the peak is always around april 14th give or take a few days every year anyways.


----------



## The Producer (Nov 5, 2009)

rutnut245 said:


> We've been in this same situation in years past,although it's been a while.The bottom line is,the current brings them in and the water temps trigger the spawn.And yes,they do have to spawn,just not in the traditional spots in the river.During optimal conditions,we should be in the peak of the run by now,I wouldn't say it's still early.
> 
> Once the water temps in the bay reach mid 40's they'll be doing their thing on the rockpiles in the bay.The water from Little Cedar Point-Turtle Island should be loaded with fish and I'm sure the guys fishing the rocks are seeing them rolling.
> 
> ...




excellent post!!!!!!!!! i totally agree.


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

rutnut245 said:


> Lundfish said:
> 
> 
> > There's plenty of holes that they're in that just aren't legal to fish at this point.
> ...


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

That's never really been an issue on the Sandusky.The upstream limit at the power lines at Roger Young park has been in place since the floodwalls were finished,or shortly thereafter.For those of us that fished in Fremont before the floodwalls,downtown between the bridges was the hot spot then too,not Ballville.

The spawning area is greatly compressed compared to the Maumee because of the Ballville dam.That area is off limits to give them a spot to spawn unmolested,not necissarily to save them from snaggers.I'm sure there are fish stacked below the dam,but to say the fishing sucks because they're all between the power line and dam is nuts.

Sorry,but I didn't see anywhere in this thread that mentioned the Sandusky river.


----------



## 21579 (Jan 15, 2010)

That's the whole thing. He NEVER mentioned where he was talking about.


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

yrick82 said:


> That's the whole thing. He NEVER mentioned where he was talking about.


I guess you should've known when I mentioned areas that are ILLEGAL to fish. Unless that wasn't a big enough clue for you. Perhaps a lot of guys should actually read the regulations. The philosphy of high muddy water also applies to the Maumee. Although it's not as 'touchy' as the Sandusky from a heavy rain.

Where's all the reports from all the fish being caught in the Sandusky??? One guy posted he caught 3 and that was it. I thought it was supposed to be hot and heavy?


----------



## 21579 (Jan 15, 2010)

I don't fish the Sandusky, never have and probably never will. I live 10 min. away from the maumee. You are the only one on this thread that has talked about the Sandusky. When I mentioned water levels at 582-583 didn't that give you a clue? I'm sorry guys. I love this site and think it is a great resource to help people catch fish, not for people to get in pissing matches over dumb stuff. I am done on this thread. Good luck to all, where ever you may fish


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

Then I guess it was all a big misunderstanding. No hard feelings! Good luck fishing!


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Tailchaser said:


> That's my story & I'm stickin' to it. Please don't slash my tires if I'm wrong.


Funny Stuff. Obviously He's been around this site for awhile!Lol Dont slash mine either!


----------

